

Tools to Help You Focus and Increase Productivity - mdolon
http://devgrow.com/tools-to-help-you-focus-and-increase-productivity/

======
Roridge
This title would have been far more useful to me if it said "Tools to Help you
Focus and Increase Productivity as long as you are a Windows or MacOS user"

~~~
mdolon
Apologies for my neglect of linux users. I do develop in Ubuntu (running on
VMware) but since it's out of my comfort zone of XP or OS X, I usually find
myself much less distracted when working in it.

If you have any suggestions for linux apps that help increase your focus I'd
love to add them to the list.

------
coconutrandom
and my favorite although ultimately ineffective

    
    
       /etc/hosts
       127.0.0.1 news.ycombinator.com ycombinator.com

------
csomar
I wonder if the editor choose to select Mac apps or there aren't really
Windows apps? Come on but %80 uses windows!

